# New Truck Wrap



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Still in the design stage, which makes it a perfect time to get everyone's opinion.
The truck would be black not blue. Going to try swapping the white for yellow,, and yellow for white in the lettering. Need to see more shingles and no bricks and windows in the background pic. And of course a tractor/snowblower or 2 . The tractors are yellow.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

Bold and to the point. I'd say more shingles as well, since it just looks like colored graphics otherwise. Do you do your own vinyl?


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks good Black,will definetly get people to spend therepayup.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

too large, tone it down 100% IMO...just overkills the whole truck that way.,


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah way to big. It wil look stupid on trucks. There is a guy in Weymouth called Dirty Roofer. Couldnt tell you his phone number, But his truck is very eye catching and his signage works. The tailgates are bright pink or bright green, Then a regular sign on the door in pink or green. I couldnt tell you any other roofing company or landscapers trucks in Weymouth or any where else. So if you want to stand out. Bright pink tailgate!!!! I will snap a photo of it. I even know where he lives becuase that damm tailgate is so eye catching


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

i think its a little too big...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

make the roofing the same size as the other words... very nice tho


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

BigDave12768;781416 said:


> Yeah way to big. It wil look stupid on trucks. There is a guy in Weymouth called Dirty Roofer. Couldnt tell you his phone number, But his truck is very eye catching and his signage works. The tailgates are bright pink or bright green, Then a regular sign on the door in pink or green. I couldnt tell you any other roofing company or landscapers trucks in Weymouth or any where else. So if you want to stand out. Bright pink tailgate!!!! I will snap a photo of it. I even know where he lives becuase that damm tailgate is so eye catching


I live in Weymouth and read this post yesterday afternoon. Im thinking to myself what the hell, I've never seen this roofing company he is talking about. Then when I was cutting thru to go to the highway BOOM big ugly tailgate with the word "Snow plowing" screaming out at me. My girlfriend was not as entertained as I. The trucks are nice too just really ugly but boy do they stand out.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Subtle I'm not.........Really stands out in a Home Depot parking lot


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Ya or in that new Lowes stor you guys have out there,looks good.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

TOO BIG

and take of the "Harley Davidson"


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

JDiepstra;976605 said:


> TOO BIG
> 
> that's what they all say
> 
> ...


Its a rolling billboard, it works for me.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

How did you make this its pretty cool.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks good, but what does it run you to do that? I know it is $150 for 2 small door signs on each of my trucks.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I like it, sure its obnoxiously large BUT its serves the purpose and it EASY to read unlike most guys lettered trucks....for a work truck it looks GREAT but I wouldnt wanna drive it 24/7


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks Good!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I love when people say its too large- chances are, his company will get a call for roofing/snow services and yours with a magentic sign with 3" tall lettering will not. 

I love it. Those wrap's are close to $3000 depeding on size and who you go through. I called a "chain" sign company about one of those about a year ago and he said $2500-$3000.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i like it, rolling billboard is the way to go.


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING (Jan 7, 2009)

As long as it makes your phone ring! Like Ben said... Rolling Board!


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## 90w250mm (Dec 3, 2009)

*door decals*



silvercity;976890 said:


> Looks good, but what does it run you to do that? I know it is $150 for 2 small door signs on each of my trucks.


i dont know how small you are talking but 18 x 24 full color or a full door pair we sell all day long for 95 for the pair. Granted you give me the design and I'll print out etc, we design I charge design fee, we wrapped an 08 F450 crew cab for $5500 the truck has 195 miles on it when it was done, vinyl last min 5 yrs that we use anyways, so if you do lot of driving it keeps paint and body nice and then a lot of people see it, you want it to almost be too much so people remember it


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

plowguy43;976947 said:


> I love when people say its too large- chances are, his company will get a call for roofing/snow services and yours with a magentic sign with 3" tall lettering will not.
> 
> I love it. Those wrap's are close to $3000 depeding on size and who you go through. I called a "chain" sign company about one of those about a year ago and he said $2500-$3000.


Cost was $3K.
"Ring Ring"
I don't drive that truck,my mgr does.
He loves the wrap so its all good.
I'll wrap the other trucks to match slowly but surely.

Thx all for the nice comments guys.


----------



## 80sturgisrider (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes sir---I like it. Yep its BIG, but your company should be able to be remembered after you have been seen.


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

I think it all depends on the size of your co. If you have a big company with a lot of employees you need a lot of work. You need to market and get peoples attention any way you can and this certinly will do it. Plus it gives you a big co apperance which is what lots of coustomers look for because it gives them a sense of trust. I am a small co and have minnimal lettering on my truck. But the bigger I get the bigger the lettering gets.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I like that wrap if you stick to the same thig for every truck or close to like you have.

Having technically 2 business' is hard to market.. (roofing and snow)


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

P.L.-if your company looks bigger than it is, that's a good thing. It will only make you bigger in the long run. I'd do it even as a 1 truck operation.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Black.....

I have ALOT of calls because of my lettered truck...... Its not as big as yours but I REALLY LIKE YOURS ALOT!..... I've always said if your a potential customer and you see that truck across an intersection .... you'd better have your stuff big enough for them to EASLIY see it..... GOOD JOB!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Thx Mick...


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Time to switch over for roofing season.
My guys built a pretty sleek ladder rack with an enclosed plywood carrier.
Mounted weatherguards on both sides and replaced frt grill with a blacked out custom one.
I think the final product is freaking great.
But then again I'm biased.
Truck needs a wash.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I like it. Did you ever finish your salt dhed?


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice craftmanship on the rack . That rack is too short for the Excab , the front bar will air rattle your roof on the highway .


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1037484 said:


> I like it. Did you ever finish your salt dhed?


Only doors left to do, came out pretty good.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

EFI;1037507 said:


> Nice craftmanship on the rack . That rack is too short for the Excab , the front bar will air rattle your roof on the highway .


So far not an issue, we can always modify.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

BlackIrish;1037439 said:


> Time to switch over for roofing season.
> My guys built a pretty sleek ladder rack with an enclosed plywood carrier.
> Mounted weatherguards on both sides and replaced frt grill with a blacked out custom one.
> I think the final product is freaking great.
> ...


Wow looks great Paul. Everything on the truck just compliments eachother. I like where you have your website, I love the BLACK weatherguards on that truck and the wrap looks really nice with the truck set up like that!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Thought the side windows weren't dark enough, had them tinted this morning.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks very nice. I use to like tinted windows but it's safer without them.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Although everything I personally drive is tinted ,I never tinted this one for some reason when it was my truck, I usually don't go out of the way to tint work trucks.
But I'm glad I had this one done, its getting closer to the murdered look, and it gets the looks which is the whole point.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Mines been lettered for a while, a little more subtle than the work trucks. lol


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Liking the graphics on the Harley truck.

Work truck graphics look good as well.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

BlackIrish;1043686 said:


> Mines been lettered for a while, a little more subtle than the work trucks. lol


Paul your truck looks good,I saw it a few weeks ago when you passed me on the 417 outside of town,I was in the family ride not my dually,the wife liked it too.:salute:


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Thx guys, I'm really happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it looks good.


----------

